# Finally finished! (Again)



## Halfdeaf

I'm done. That's it. Pffft!

After 21 months on the waiting list, I finally got my custom Carter Deba (and 2 paring knives) to round out my kitchen set. I should blame Stefan for starting me down this path, since he sold me the first one (smaller Funayuki) in 2007.

All are SFGZ White #1 steel, except the parers, which are Blue-Super.  Thin is IN!

Jeff (Halfdeaf)

Left to right:
9.3sun Yanagi
7.8sun Funayuki
6.3 sun Nakiri
6.2sun WaBocho
5.8sun Deba
4.5sun Funayuki
2.8sun parer
2.3sun parer


----------



## Eamon Burke

I see 5 knives that could use new pants. Well?
:justkidding:


Great set!


----------



## kalaeb

:jawdrop:


----------



## Peco

NICE KIT!!!


----------



## Andrew H

Gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## mr drinky

Yep, very nice set. Simple and straightforward in the best way possible. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

A whole set of Carters, wow! 21 months must have felt like a decade.

What did you have in mind when you ordered two parers so close in size to one another? They look like razor sharp little scalpels...very cool.


----------



## ecchef

HOLY CRAP!!! :bigeek:

Oh, and, :welcome2:


----------



## jm2hill

Thats amazing!

if your gonna get a set all by one maker, I think Carter is one of the best choices out there!


----------



## apicius9

Hi Jeff, good to see you here. Glad I could help  Nice collection!

Stefan


----------



## Lefty

Wow! I'm jealous....


----------



## HHH Knives

Nice bunch of cutters right there!! NICE!


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice! Great looking set.


----------



## Halfdeaf

Back about the time I first started learning about Japanese knives, Warren had just gotten his custom set of IP damascus knives from Murray. I was smitten! And the "Carter Craze" began on the Forums...

To see what all the buzz was about, I bought the smaller Funayuki from Stefan, who described the SFGZ series as Carter's best value line (I agree). 
I added the Wabocho a few months later, then almost immediately found the larger Funayuki/Gyuto. 
I wasn't really planning on going completely Carter until I bought the Nakiri. 

In March of 2010 I placed a custom order with Murray for a Yanagi; the next day I found one offered for sale, so I changed the order to the Deba. 
I began as #44 on the waiting list.

About a year ago, I noticed a paring knife for sale on Murray's web site, but when I went to purchase it, it had already been sold. So I added one (actually 2) to my order. The larger one replaces a Dojo parer I've had for a few years. The smaller one I actually wanted even smaller (skinnier profile top-to-bottom) for coring smaller peppers (serranos, ajis), but it was hard to talk Murray into making it with that thin of a profile...

In honor of my first great knife-lust, I should call this set "Warren Lite"...

Jeff


----------



## Canadian

Nice kit.


----------



## Halfdeaf

Finally got all the big knives dressed up:


----------



## Halfdeaf

I also noted that in my previous posts, the term "Wabocho" seems to have been censored into "*******".

Did Wabocho become a dirty word on the Kitchen Knife Forums? What's that all about?!? 

The Rebel in me is gonna make me say:

WabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabochoWabocho


----------



## Halfdeaf

HA! Censored again!!


----------

